# Newbie Considering Epson 3500 or Panasonic AE8000-



## danomite3400 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's my first media room set-up and I can't make my mind-up between the Epson or the Panasonic. Room is dedicated media room, no windows painted dark grey. I've ordered my speakers (pre-wired for 7.1). Room is 22'x13'x9'. Speakers will be all Klipsch - Front's = floor standing reference series R-28F / center = R-25C / Sub = R-10SW / Sides & Rears = R-3650-W. 
So, basically all entry level Klipsch speakers but never having a media room set-up I think this is more than enough to start out with. Now I am needing help deciding on projector and screen. From what I've read both projectors are Excellent. Have read some negatives about customer service on the Panasonic and I do my believe they include 3-D glasses which just adds extra expense I don't have with the Epson. As far as screens, I just have no clue. I'm thinking starting low-end either Elite screens or Starlight screen (110"-120") Maybe I'm wrong about this but I feel like if I'm not happy with the screen this is the component that is easy enough removed, sold on Craigslist, and replaced...and well even though I think I got great pricing on the speakers, I still kids nda blew my wad on them and now I need to find a place to save a few bucks. Your input is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## danomite3400 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well! Really glad I joined this forum. Thanks for all of the help! Really made my decision easier! Went with the Panasonic!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm sorry you did not receive a response right away, I have a panasonic and love the auto lens for anamorphic screens. Good choice :T


----------



## danomite3400 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the response tonyvdb. I can't wait to get everything in and get started.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With that projector make sure you get a 2:35:1 aspect screen, most movies these days are anamorphic so having the extra width is nice so you don't have any black bars top and bottom.


----------

